# Goat Milk Hot Process?? Question.



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone make hot process goat milk soap and have it NOT turn out brown? or tan?
Is it possible? 
I need some soap cured sooner than 3 weeks, but I really dont want to skip using the goat milk.
Thanks.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Think about it  IF you put a pan of GM in the oven or on the stove and heated it for as long and at the temps that soaping takes...the milk goes tan to brown or even orange...or turns to Cajeta!  Vicki


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep...it will turn tan at the very lightest..that is even using it frozen solid.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

DARN IT!! I'm so *terribly * disappointed.  

I was hoping some clever person would have come up with a way to put the milk in at the last possible moment and still have it be hot process but not brown. LOL I dont ask for much, do I? 

So, what's the FASTEST you can cure goat milk soap? What recipe?


----------



## TerriA (Oct 14, 2004)

I CP all my GM soaps... and add the lye to ICEY GM. Mix the cooled oils (down to 100) when the lye mix has gotten to 100 degrees as well. Makes a nice white bar. Takes at least 3-4 wks to cure enough to be hard enough to use. 

If you are looking to make some for Christmas, why not make a batch now and then tell everyone to not use it for another week or so? Call it "New Year's Soap" or something along that line... 

If you are making to sell some sooner than that, I am so sorry that I can't be any help!!

Terri


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

TerriA said:


> I CP all my GM soaps... and add the lye to ICEY GM. Mix the cooled oils (down to 100) when the lye mix has gotten to 100 degrees as well. Makes a nice white bar. Takes at least 3-4 wks to cure enough to be hard enough to use.
> 
> If you are looking to make some for Christmas, why not make a batch now and then tell everyone to not use it for another week or so? Call it "New Year's Soap" or something along that line...
> 
> ...


Hi Terri, 
I CP all my GM soap normally too. I have a recipe that is just lye, lard, and GM that cures in 3 weeks. I've been making a batch a day for a week, so they will be done in time for Christmas.  
That only gives me two more days to get it all made - might have to do 2 batches a day! I just hate washing all those slimy dishes afterwards. LOL 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Soaping dishes are the ones it's kosher to leave overnight I say! If I leave them to saponify overnight, then fill them with warm water and let set for 10-15 minutes then all I have to do is use a rag to wash the soap out! Now there are a few that are oily, not soapy, but for the soapy ones that's what I do!

Bethany


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've HP'd 100% jersey milk. final color was a wheat color.

(pictures & tutorial here:http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/cphpmilksoap.html )

Took FOREVER to cure though. 

Do a regular CP and discount the milk amount


----------

